# Can a black girl get her hair done in Dubai? And other misc questions....



## orangepeel1

Hi....

I have an ethnically diverse background and unfortunately have the fullest wildest curliest hair you have ever seen. Ive done a terrific job of damaging it while Ive been teaching overseas by doing chemical processing on it myself. Any ideas where I can get a cheap relaxer by someone who knows what that is in Dubai, help me out American gals!

Also, where can I get a French manicure and pedicure for cheap? How much will these services cost me???

Also, I have heard that all schools start on 8/31 in Dubai. Is that correct? What is the typical school day like in Dubai in Ramadan?

Thanks y'all!

orangepeel1


----------



## alli

Hi mate,
Don't worry for a moment about any of that. There is a massive african contingent so I would presume there would be a market dedicated to afro hair! Mine is ridiculously thick and wavy so I chopped it all off - best decision I ever made haha. but heaps of girls get around with braids and whatnot.

Beauty salons and getting your nails done is easy as pie - and also super cheap!!!! I got a haircut (wash blowdry restyle), mani and pedi for 300 dhs - and that was in an expensive salon!

So don't worry!


----------



## orangepeel1

Cool, any suggestions on a specific place to go? I should be in International City...


----------



## cairogal

I would count on school days being something like 9-2 (that's what our uni is doing) or perhaps even finishing earlier. The cheap and cheerful salons are best found wandering in. I'm sure you'll find some in IC w/o issue. Just have a look down the road...


----------



## Maz25

And here was I thinking that I was the only one that had single-handedly managed to murder my hair a thousand times over! Like you, I have decided to be good when I get to Dubai and let someone who actually knows what they are doing (not me preferably!!!) take care of my hair. I have managed to locate the website of an afro-caribbean hairdresser, who also does beauty treatments. They are located somewhere on Sheikh Zayed road: Dubai salon for women with mixed textured curly and afro hair

Alternatively, there are supposed to be a few hairdressers in Karama as well as some shops selling hair products. If the worse comes to the worse, I'm just going to stop someone in the street and ask them where they got their hair done!


----------



## alli

Thats what I did, I saw a girl with an awesome haircut and asked for the details!!!

I can recommend an awesome chick called Cindy at Essential Beauty Salon, Al Wasl Rd, Umm Sequim


----------



## Maz25

alli said:


> Thats what I did, I saw a girl with an awesome haircut and asked for the details!!!
> 
> I can recommend an awesome chick called Cindy at Essential Beauty Salon, Al Wasl Rd, Umm Sequim



Thanks for the tip! I've noted the address in my handy little notebook! I like to think that my hair is quite resilient cause after so many of my 'home' experiments, I should have been bald by now!!


----------



## orangepeel1

*Hey!*

Im checking out that post on the salon that someone posted... Wow a salon in International City?!? They just won points with me....Thanks guys for the input!


----------



## michcoco

*Hi Alli*

[Hi Alli thanks for the tips, I've been looking for an african for ages !!!!! QUOTE=alli;45656]Thats what I did, I saw a girl with an awesome haircut and asked for the details!!!

I can recommend an awesome chick called Cindy at Essential Beauty Salon, Al Wasl Rd, Umm Sequim[/QUOTE]


----------



## dizzyizzy

Hi Alli

Do you mind sharing where did yuou get haircut mani and pedi for 300 dhs  

thnkx


----------



## Pasanada

orangepeel1 said:


> Im checking out that post on the salon that someone posted... Wow a salon in International City?!? They just won points with me....Thanks guys for the input!


There are many salons and beauty parlours in International City.....as to what they're like, is another matter!! LOL 

Good luck!


----------



## mrs-j

wow, was just gonna post a similar question and here it is. thx for the info. i take u guys have used these hairdressers and everything went well.


----------



## Del

orangepeel1 said:


> Hi....
> 
> I have an ethnically diverse background and unfortunately have the fullest wildest curliest hair you have ever seen.



Why is that unfortunate?


----------



## obiesie

mrs-j said:


> wow, was just gonna post a similar question and here it is. thx for the info. i take u guys have used these hairdressers and everything went well.



Yes I have had extensions done there twice and my friend who introduced me has had her hair done there regularly since the salon opened for operation a month ago. The name of the salon is ZULEKA hair salon--- It's clean, the staff are polite and they are good.


----------



## Sea

I can vouch for the salon in Int'l city! (nyahbeauty - Elyazia) - they are great! been there a couple of times now, I'm very pleased with the service... and have fully  entrusted my hair to this Kenyan lady that works there. 

The only problem I have with the location is just that it's soooooooo far out! Don't think the one in Karama is any closer to me though, will have to try the one in Umm Suqueim. 

Thanks for sharing, you guys! share more! 

Cheers!


----------



## Del

obiesie said:


> 1. Relaxing of hair
> 2. Braiding of hair
> 3. Weaving of hair
> 4. Fixing of hair extensions (excellent!)
> 5. Dreadlocks
> 6. Corn rows
> 7. Hair dye
> 8. Wash & set of hair
> 9. Hot oil treatment of hair
> 10. Steaming of hair
> 11. Manicure
> 12. Pedicure.


They manicure and pedicure hair? Wow!


----------



## AVNchick

I'm black American and can also vouch for Elyazia in IC. They do everything there: eyebrow threading, pedi/mani/, waxing, facials, and hair. It's truly a one stop shop. I would recommend though requesting Zarya (sp?) for doing textured hair though b/c one the Asian ladies did a roller set/body wrap on me and had no clue what she was doing. The owner, is black American from NY also. 

The location is my complaint though, as it is 20 minutes from where I live. They are looking to opening a new location in Jebel Ali late this yr or early next yr.


----------



## Sea

aww, shame. yeah, only Zoraya's allowed to touch my hair...  she just did a texturizer + straw set for me  then the asian ladies do the threading...


----------



## Del

I'm still trying to figure out why orangepeel1 thinks it 'unfortunate' to have _'the fullest wildest curliest hair you have ever seen'._


----------



## uncommonfavor

*what afro style to wear in the heat?*

I dont mean to hijack this thread but i am new to this forum and i am still figuring my way around. I am planning to move to Dubai in a week and will be in the marina area. I have been told that at this time of the year, Dubai is very hot. My question is to those of you who have afro hair, if i wear my hair in long braids, will i find it too hot?. From this thread, i have discovered that , there are salons that specialize in afro hair but how much do they charge for micro braid?, What style do you guys find ok in the heat. By style i mean, braids, wigs, extension, perm roller set etc.


thanks for your help.


----------



## AVNchick

uncommonfavor said:


> I dont mean to hijack this thread but i am new to this forum and i am still figuring my way around. I am planning to move to Dubai in a week and will be in the marina area. I have been told that at this time of the year, Dubai is very hot. My question is to those of you who have afro hair, if i wear my hair in long braids, will i find it too hot?. From this thread, i have discovered that , there are salons that specialize in afro hair but how much do they charge for micro braid?, What style do you guys find ok in the heat. By style i mean, braids, wigs, extension, perm roller set etc.
> 
> 
> thanks for your help.


Hi,
I can't really say whether it'll be too hot for braids during the summer, as I've only been here 3 months and I don't really do the braid/weave thing. It's extremely hot and humid now(well for me, it is) and I have relaxed hair and haven't had a problem with it sweating out or anything. I don't see braids being a problem either b/c you'll most likely only be in the heat going from your flat to car, and car to work,etc. Elyazia does do micro braids, but I'm not sure of the price. I think someone posted their website earlier in this thread. I also think a straw set would be a good style for the heat.


----------



## Suey

Sorry guys, kinda off topic but not really off, while still on hair, does anyone know how to deal with this desalinated water issue because it is seriously damaging my hair?


----------



## Andy Capp

uncommonfavor said:


> I dont mean to hijack this thread but i am new to this forum and i am still figuring my way around. I am planning to move to Dubai in a week and will be in the marina area. I have been told that at this time of the year, Dubai is very hot. My question is to those of you who have afro hair, if i wear my hair in long braids, will i find it too hot?. From this thread, i have discovered that , there are salons that specialize in afro hair but how much do they charge for micro braid?, What style do you guys find ok in the heat. By style i mean, braids, wigs, extension, perm roller set etc.
> 
> 
> thanks for your help.


I just get a number 2 all over hon....

However joking aside there are a huge number of (very attractive) afro haired women around, normally they seem to wear braided hair.

Sorry, just my observation...


----------



## uncommonfavor

Andy Capp said:


> I just get a number 2 all over hon....
> 
> However joking aside there are a huge number of (very attractive) afro haired women around, normally they seem to wear braided hair.
> 
> Sorry, just my observation...


thanks Andy Capp, are you in Dubai?


----------



## Sea

Hey UF,

Haven't experienced the heat so can't really say. But like someone already mentioned, you'll only be in the heat to go from your flat -> car, out of car into office/mall... shouldn't be a problem, I guess!!

Gimme a buzz if you like, when here. I'm also in the Marina area. 



uncommonfavor said:


> I dont mean to hijack this thread but i am new to this forum and i am still figuring my way around. I am planning to move to Dubai in a week and will be in the marina area. I have been told that at this time of the year, Dubai is very hot. My question is to those of you who have afro hair, if i wear my hair in long braids, will i find it too hot?. From this thread, i have discovered that , there are salons that specialize in afro hair but how much do they charge for micro braid?, What style do you guys find ok in the heat. By style i mean, braids, wigs, extension, perm roller set etc.
> 
> 
> thanks for your help.


----------



## uncommonfavor

Sea said:


> Hey UF,
> 
> Haven't experienced the heat so can't really say. But like someone already mentioned, you'll only be in the heat to go from your flat -> car, out of car into office/mall... shouldn't be a problem, I guess!!
> 
> Gimme a buzz if you like, when here. I'm also in the Marina area.



thanks Sea. I will take you up on that offer when i get to Dubai. It is both exciting and a bit scary for me. And i don't even know what sort of clothes to pack but as far as my hair is concerned, i am settling for braids.


----------



## AVNchick

Suey said:


> Sorry guys, kinda off topic but not really off, while still on hair, does anyone know how to deal with this desalinated water issue because it is seriously damaging my hair?


Suey, I'm having that problem too. Until I can find out where to buy a shower filter, I'll wash with the desalinated water, but I'll rinse with bottled water.


----------



## Suey

AVNchick said:


> Suey, I'm having that problem too. Until I can find out where to buy a shower filter, I'll wash with the desalinated water, but I'll rinse with bottled water.


Shower Filter! would it solve the problem? bse i am gonna buy one already!! I gues we can get some in any super market..... hairs dressers have recommended many products which dont seem to work...but if filter is a solution am defo getting one asap....thanks for the tip AVNchick.


----------



## tallisse

*Are there any hairdressers in Dubai that do relaxers for Black hair?*

Please let me know if there are any hairdressers in Dubai that do relaxing for Black hair...and they use Mizani or Affirm or any other high quality relaxer? Thank you so much!


----------



## michcoco

tallisse said:


> Please let me know if there are any hairdressers in Dubai that do relaxing for Black hair...and they use Mizani or Affirm or any other high quality relaxer? Thank you so much!


Hi Tallisse,

The best place is Zulehka beauty saloon in Karama. It's opposite Center point (the one next to Burjuman Center) and behind Pizza Hut.

The owner is one of my best friend and she is well known in Dubai when it comes to take care of black hair. They don't use Mazani products but other brands which are very good.

You can bring you own products too (price will be cheaper)

Ask for Darline or Fatima: 050 698 3452 and tell her that Elisabeth recommended you.

Trust me she will treat you like a VIP.


----------



## tallisse

Thank you so much Elizabeth!! I really appreciate this! All of the best! Tallisse 




michcoco said:


> Hi Tallisse,
> 
> The best place is Zulehka beauty saloon in Karama. It's opposite Center point (the one next to Burjuman Center) and behind Pizza Hut.
> 
> The owner is one of my best friend and she is well known in Dubai when it comes to take care of black hair. They don't use Mazani products but other brands which are very good.
> 
> You can bring you own products too (price will be cheaper)
> 
> Ask for Darline or Fatima: 050 698 3452 and tell her that Elisabeth recommended you.
> 
> Trust me she will treat you like a VIP.


----------



## DXB-NY

lol. You must be American to come up with Mizani or affirm. 
I bring in my own Mizani from the states, and i take it to a salon in Deira on al rigga road. There are a lot of black hairdressers around, mostly of the Ethiopian persuassion. A good substitute for Mizani would be Olive Oil relaxer. 
PS it also depends on your location.


----------



## Sea

Hey Tallisse,

Welcome to the club of black women looking for where to get their hair done in Dubai! 

See related thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...her-hair-done-dubai-other-misc-questions.html


----------



## Sea

hmmm... so how would I know if the water was damaging my hair?  Pardon my ignorance... but how have you been able to narrow it down to the water and not other things? To be honest, I haven't really noticed a diff...


----------



## AVNchick

DXB-NY said:


> lol. You must be American to come up with Mizani or affirm.
> I bring in my own Mizani from the states, and i take it to a salon in Deira on al rigga road. There are a lot of black hairdressers around, mostly of the Ethiopian persuassion. A good substitute for Mizani would be Olive Oil relaxer.
> PS it also depends on your location.


Oh, I so wish the salons here used Mizani..that's what my hairdresser uses in the states. At Elyazia's, they use the Olive Oil and it seems okay. I may just do like you and bring my Mizani from home and take it to the salon for them to use. May have to try this Deira salon also. Do you know if they cut pretty good? I really need my bob trimmed up, but I'm scared to trust someone here with cutting it and then they jack me up :lol:. Otherwise, I'll just have to wait til I go back to the states in Sept........such a long time though.


----------



## DXB-NY

if you are looking for a trim, you know the kind where u just do it to take off dead end, then yes. If you are looking for a Rihanna/ Anita baker or Keri Hilson looking hair cut, dont even let it cross your mind, just wait till you get home. Experimenting with hair out hair isnt really it, I dont think Ethiopians cut hair well, now if uwant a weave or braids or a regular perm, they do a fantastic job. I swear my hair is all kinds of lengths right now, but fortunately i wear it up a lot, so i will just wait and go to the Dominicans in NY to even it out in 2 months. 

for one of the salons on Al-Rigga road- 
Addis salon
her name is betty- 050-226-16923
04-229-2511

the perming process with a steam (deep condition) run around 200 Dirhams if i remember correctly. 



AVNchick said:


> Oh, I so wish the salons here used Mizani..that's what my hairdresser uses in the states. At Elyazia's, they use the Olive Oil and it seems okay. I may just do like you and bring my Mizani from home and take it to the salon for them to use. May have to try this Deira salon also. Do you know if they cut pretty good? I really need my bob trimmed up, but I'm scared to trust someone here with cutting it and then they jack me up :lol:. Otherwise, I'll just have to wait til I go back to the states in Sept........such a long time though.


----------



## DXB-NY

i would say wash with bottled water for ur next few washes, and if it feels different, maybe u can conclude thaat it is the water. lol.


Sea said:


> hmmm... so how would I know if the water was damaging my hair?  Pardon my ignorance... but how have you been able to narrow it down to the water and not other things? To be honest, I haven't really noticed a diff...


----------



## AVNchick

DXB-NY said:


> if you are looking for a trim, you know the kind where u just do it to take off dead end, then yes. If you are looking for a Rihanna/ Anita baker or Keri Hilson looking hair cut, dont even let it cross your mind, just wait till you get home. Experimenting with hair out hair isnt really it, I dont think Ethiopians cut hair well, now if uwant a weave or braids or a regular perm, they do a fantastic job. I swear my hair is all kinds of lengths right now, but fortunately i wear it up a lot, so i will just wait and go to the Dominicans in NY to even it out in 2 months.
> 
> for one of the salons on Al-Rigga road-
> Addis salon
> her name is betty- 050-226-16923
> 04-229-2511
> 
> the perming process with a steam (deep condition) run around 200 Dirhams if i remember correctly.


Thanx DXB-NY. I'll just wait til I go home then for my cut. I may try that salon, although Elyazia's is cheaper:lol:. I'm sending you a PM also.


----------



## tallisse

*Thank You!*

Thanks DXB-NY! I'll give them a call! I really, really appreciate your help! You're right about the bottled water by the way...I did notice a difference 




DXB-NY said:


> if you are looking for a trim, you know the kind where u just do it to take off dead end, then yes. If you are looking for a Rihanna/ Anita baker or Keri Hilson looking hair cut, dont even let it cross your mind, just wait till you get home. Experimenting with hair out hair isnt really it, I dont think Ethiopians cut hair well, now if uwant a weave or braids or a regular perm, they do a fantastic job. I swear my hair is all kinds of lengths right now, but fortunately i wear it up a lot, so i will just wait and go to the Dominicans in NY to even it out in 2 months.
> 
> for one of the salons on Al-Rigga road-
> Addis salon
> her name is betty- 050-226-16923
> 04-229-2511
> 
> the perming process with a steam (deep condition) run around 200 Dirhams if i remember correctly.


----------



## Suey

Sea said:


> hmmm... so how would I know if the water was damaging my hair?  Pardon my ignorance... but how have you been able to narrow it down to the water and not other things? To be honest, I haven't really noticed a diff...


hey Sea,

This is a fact about desalinated water and desert conditions.

Not only does desalinated water, damage hair but harsh desert sun, silica in the air, air-conditioning. Basically a combination of all the above is just a hair and skin killer. This basically dries hair causing hair loss, hair feeling brittle and dry, hair colour fading too quickly and lack of body and shine. 

You might be one of the lucky ones that have not been affected by these extreme changes. When washing or combing your hair, look at the amount that falls out and compare to what used to fall out before you came here. 
In my case moving here from a fairly cold place, there is a huge difference in my hair and skin quality from before. I find myself having to oil my hair more often, which I hardly used to do before.

Like DXB-NY suggested, use bottled water or filters, (I got a filter and there is a huge difference). My doc also advised use of ‘Anti- Sal’’ hair products.


----------



## Sea

oh wow, I have to admit I have been a little.... uhhh... "careless" lately... will look out for a difference! Will be away from the middle east for the next 3 weeks, so will try to monitor the difference.

so this filter thing, is it something you just attach to your shower-head? What exactly am I looking for when I walk into an ACE?

Thanks y'all!



Suey said:


> hey Sea,
> 
> This is a fact about desalinated water and desert conditions.
> 
> Not only does desalinated water, damage hair but harsh desert sun, silica in the air, air-conditioning. Basically a combination of all the above is just a hair and skin killer. This basically dries hair causing hair loss, hair feeling brittle and dry, hair colour fading too quickly and lack of body and shine.
> 
> You might be one of the lucky ones that have not been affected by these extreme changes. When washing or combing your hair, look at the amount that falls out and compare to what used to fall out before you came here.
> In my case moving here from a fairly cold place, there is a huge difference in my hair and skin quality from before. I find myself having to oil my hair more often, which I hardly used to do before.
> 
> Like DXB-NY suggested, use bottled water or filters, (I got a filter and there is a huge difference). My doc also advised use of ‘Anti- Sal’’ hair products.


----------



## mrs-j

Sea said:


> I can vouch for the salon in Int'l city! (nyahbeauty - Elyazia) - they are great! been there a couple of times now, I'm very pleased with the service... and have fully  entrusted my hair to this Kenyan lady that works there.
> 
> The only problem I have with the location is just that it's soooooooo far out! Don't think the one in Karama is any closer to me though, will have to try the one in Umm Suqueim.
> 
> Thanks for sharing, you guys! share more!
> 
> Cheers!


Hi there,

Just want to say, I went down to Elyazia and loved it!! thanks for the tip. Especially like the fact i can put together a package and get a big discount and they use REDKEN products which is what i use back in the UK.

The distance is a bit far for me since I am Deira, but at least I will have healthy hair.


----------



## uncommonfavor

Just sharing.

Based on the information from this forum, i went to Zulehka beauty saloon in Karama today to braid my hair. I must admit that the service is excellent and I am really very pleased. My hair is beautiful and they have really done a very good job. I highly recommend them.


----------



## shepsu2

*Location, Location, Location*



mrs-j said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just want to say, I went down to Elyazia and loved it!! thanks for the tip. Especially like the fact i can put together a package and get a big discount and they use REDKEN products which is what i use back in the UK.
> 
> The distance is a bit far for me since I am Deira, but at least I will have healthy hair.


Where would be a good location be for an Afro salon in Dubai, if you could realistically put it there yourself?

International city is far, but it is worth the ride to Elyazia. The owner wants to relocate, but she is not sure where. Let's give her some suggestions because I must admit, I am a little tired of driving out of my way for the best service in Dubai.


----------



## uncommonfavor

shepsu2 said:


> Where would be a good location be for an Afro salon in Dubai, if you could realistically put it there yourself?
> 
> International city is far, but it is worth the ride to Elyazia. The owner wants to relocate, but she is not sure where. Let's give her some suggestions because I must admit, I am a little tired of driving out of my way for the best service in Dubai.


I am so new here and I dont even know where International city is. My suggestion is that she should locate close to where majority of her potential customers live.


----------



## shepsu2

*Salon for Sell*

I don't believe this, but my favorite salon in International City is on sell. The owner is selling the salon for personal reasons, and she is asking AED350,000 which is about $95,000 USD. She says she is flexible with the price. All the staff will stay, so losing clientele shouldn't be a problem.

I wish I had the money to buy it. 

Well, if anyone is interested, just call the salon and the manager can get you in contact with the owner. I really need this salon to stay open!


----------



## Sea

Elyazia is up for sale????? 

oh, and what do u ladies think about the new lady who does afro hair?


----------



## shepsu2

Well, im not into trashing people or the salon. The employees there are professional. The "new" lady has been replaced by a girl from kenya who is as gentle as Zuraya. The other girl from Nigeria was ok, but this kenyan lady used to own her own salon in Kenya, so I think her skill set is better.

If you want to see the ad for the sale of the salon, check on dubizzle's website and search for "ladies salon for sale."

This salon has served us all well. The owner is great, the staff friendly and I hope it will stay that way with the new owners.

Peace


----------



## shepsu2

I need to retract my last statement about the salon selling. The owner was considering it, but I think she will continue to keep it. Anyway, it's a good thing! We need a good salon in Dubai.


----------



## ShazzaNM

Hi

I am new in Dubai, and have dreadlocks. i have tried Elýazia, the service was excellent, the people were nice and had a great pedicure. but they aren't necessarily specialists in locks, and it took way too long (3 hrs just to lock my hair), four times more than it took. i usually do my hair at places that specializes only in locks, so this was a bit of a let down in comparison.

does anyone know a place that is renowned for locks in Dubai, because that is what i need.


----------



## DuGal007

Hi OrangePeel,

There are American Business Women in Dubai that can help you with your haircare needs.
The Elyazia Beauty Center has services for women of color and very economical prices. The website is: Dubai salon for women with mixed textured curly and afro hair. Additionally, Sheer Lace Dubai has options for women of color and other ethnic groups wanting great everyday or celebrity style looks at reasonable prices including: lace front wigs, african wigs, extensions, toupees, medical monofilament wigs, and hair bling extensions (hair tinsel). Website: Front Lace Wigs in Dubai
Good luck!


----------



## Filledesiles

Anyone know a lady who comes to your home to do braids?


----------



## uncommonfavor

Filledesiles said:


> Anyone know a lady who comes to your home to do braids?


yes i do


----------



## uncommonfavor

uncommonfavor said:


> yes i do


sorry i forgot to mention the phone number in my previous post. It is 050 6875629.


----------



## Filledesiles

Thanks a lot uncommonfavor.


----------



## veselina80

does anybody have an idea how can we talk in this forum without advertising, as i am getting warning messages whatever i say here, which is very strange...
i have no idea how i am suppose to suggest somebody or some place when i am not allowed to mention any names, numbers or whatsoever..

please advice..


----------



## Elphaba

veselina80 said:


> does anybody have an idea how can we talk in this forum without advertising, as i am getting warning messages whatever i say here, which is very strange...
> i have no idea how i am suppose to suggest somebody or some place when i am not allowed to mention any names, numbers or whatsoever..
> 
> please advice..


Just stop trying to advertise your business!

It was quite clear in the rules that you agreed to when signing up that you cannot just join to promote your business. All of your posts so far have been about your business which is why they have been removed - per the forum rules

-


----------



## dizzyizzy

veselina80 said:


> does anybody have an idea how can we talk in this forum without advertising, as i am getting warning messages whatever i say here, which is very strange...
> i have no idea how i am suppose to suggest somebody or some place when i am not allowed to mention any names, numbers or whatsoever..
> 
> please advice..


Not whatever you say, only the advertising 

Just upgrade to a premium membership, and you can post as many ads as you want, on the classifieds section of the forum, that's not a problem at all. Is promoting business on the main forums what is not allowed. (Check forum rules for more info.)


----------



## veselina80

Elphaba said:


> Just stop trying to advertise your business!
> 
> It was quite clear in the rules that you agreed to when signing up that you cannot just join to promote your business. All of your posts so far have been about your business which is why they have been removed - per the forum rules
> 
> -


this is not an answer for my question - how do i suggest a place or a person when i am not allowed to mention names or numbers as you take it as advertisement, how then???

how about the other members when then talk the same as me including prices as well - you are definetely not deleting their posts - why?? isnt it advertising as well???

or maybe for some people is allowed and for some is not?? if you have rules and regulations dont you think that they should apply for all???

great day Elphaba


----------



## veselina80

dizzyizzy said:


> Not whatever you say, only the advertising
> 
> Just upgrade to a premium membership, and you can post as many ads as you want, on the classifieds section of the forum, that's not a problem at all. Is promoting business on the main forums what is not allowed. (Check forum rules for more info.)


Thank you for the information - thats is perfectly clear that i need to upgrade my membership to premium if i want to post an add in the Classifieds section
what about the forum then??if i have a premium membership will a be allowed to mention names , numbers, locations, etc...as others here

i have seen a member who mentioned Galina's salon....but nobody deleted her post , neither she got a warning message??? how is that allowed??? isnt again advertising as per your rules???/

thanks


----------



## Elphaba

veselina80 said:


> this is not an answer for my question - how do i suggest a place or a person when i am not allowed to mention names or numbers as you take it as advertisement, how then???
> 
> how about the other members when then talk the same as me including prices as well - you are definetely not deleting their posts - why?? isnt it advertising as well???
> 
> or maybe for some people is allowed and for some is not?? if you have rules and regulations dont you think that they should apply for all???
> 
> great day Elphaba


You have only tried to promote yoour own business. Your initial posts were about your salon, as were all subsequent posts in less detail. 

Posters may make recommendations on an objective basis. The ones you can see are not peope trying to promote their own businesses for free.

The rules and regulations do apply to all. As I said earlier, I suggest you read what you agreed to on signing up.

-


----------



## stewart

veselina80 said:


> does anybody have an idea how can we talk in this forum without advertising, as i am getting warning messages whatever i say here, which is very strange...
> i have no idea how i am suppose to suggest somebody or some place when i am not allowed to mention any names, numbers or whatsoever..
> 
> please advice..


Yes, go premium.


----------



## Jynxgirl

I think people when coming online can look in a phone book and find any old salon that will do it. They are wanting feedback from others where they get it done and how they like it. A business saying come to me isnt exactly what most of us are looking for. Even premium membership isnt going to allow you to go on every thread that pops up and say, "Look at me!" 

If you want to me a member of the forum, get to know people and then do suggestions that is a whole another thing. When someone asks for a salon that is able to do this or that, it would be great to have someone on the forum who is in that line of business. I hope this person sticks around and becomes active on the forum!


----------



## stewart

Jynxgirl said:


> I think people when coming online can look in a phone book and find any old salon that will do it. They are wanting feedback from others where they get it done and how they like it. A business saying come to me isnt exactly what most of us are looking for. Even premium membership isnt going to allow you to go on every thread that pops up and say, "Look at me!"
> 
> If you want to me a member of the forum, get to know people and then do suggestions that is a whole another thing. When someone asks for a salon that is able to do this or that, it would be great to have someone on the forum who is in that line of business. I hope this person sticks around and becomes active on the forum!


Yer like turning up to brunch's would be a good way of advertising and a lot more personel to.
Good on ya jynxgirl, good post.
Must have given to much rep already, wont let me give you one for this post!


----------



## SBP

Nice of you to offer to give Jynx one though Stew  :behindsofa: :eyebrows:


----------

